
How Blind People ‘See’ the iPhone with Their Fingers - pzaich
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/david-pogue-on-iphone-voiceover-163733668.html
======
djrogers
Losing my sight has always been one of my biggest fears. Reading this made
that (slightly) less scary. It's amazing to see the progress we've made in
accessibility as a society in the last decade alone!

~~~
H4CK3RM4N
Apple's accessibility in particular is really good. I played around with
switch control(a single binary input) on my Mac a while ago and was blown away
by how easy it is to use.

------
nojvek
Happy to know Accessibility is seen as a serious feature. I just hope more
apps make use of the accessibility APi

